# Talk to me about punching bags =)



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Gents,

Looking for a punching bag to hang from the garage floor.

I have no idea what makes a good punching bag.

Trying to keep it low budget but I do want a decent one,

Got some bottled up anger and heart ache I'd like to redirect.

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

VinnyFord said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Looking for a punching bag to hang from the garage floor.
> 
> ...


hang from the roof right? not just have it stood up?...if so invest, they will last ages...dont go for a turd everlast set...get a heavy and tall/long one if your roof can handle it

don't punch it bare fist even if you think its not hurting or with the intention of strengthening your knuckles it won't work...wrap your hands and put gloves on...whats your take on low budget less than 50? less then 100??


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

leather thai bags are top notch. sandee, muay.

you can get half leather, half synthetic..will be cheaper.

dont go floor standing, theyre always shyte.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

This is the one of I thinking of, Maybe the 5ft bag.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0019UT1GO/ref=as_sl_pd_tf_lc?tag=mybo09-21&camp=1406&creative=6394&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B0019UT1GO&adid=1Q5M5NRKH6TR2N4NG0F5&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.myboxingcoach.com%2Fboxing-punch-bag%2F

Silly question, what benefits do wrapping your hands before putting on the gloves?


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

VinnyFord said:


> This is the one of I thinking of, Maybe the 5ft bag.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0019UT1GO/ref=as_sl_pd_tf_lc?tag=mybo09-21&camp=1406&creative=6394&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B0019UT1GO&adid=1Q5M5NRKH6TR2N4NG0F5&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.myboxingcoach.com%2Fboxing-punch-bag%2F
> 
> Silly question, what benefits do wrapping your hands before putting on the gloves?


maintains joint alignment

compresses muscle tissue

reduces the risk of sprains and fructures


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> maintains joint alignment
> 
> compresses muscle tissue
> 
> reduces the risk of sprains and fructures


That's a must then.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

VinnyFord said:


> That's a must then.


not if you enjoy the sensation of dislocating your thumbs.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

that bag on amazon dont look too bad for the price..free gloves too.


----------



## Tyson73 (May 8, 2013)

It depends what you want m8 but if you want a top quality bag that will last you years fairtex are among the best bags around like this one http://www.muaythai-fighting.com/fairtex-6ft-muay-thai-banana-bag-hb6.html


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

wrapping your hands before putting on your gloves and hitting a heavy bag is the most important thing to do or your hands will be ****ed in no time - unless you punch like a 10 yr old girl .

if you have never done bag work /boxing before then start out slow or you will catch your thumb at some stage - and it ****ing hurts (ive done it) , get some good heavy gloves aswell - not the free pos things they give out that look like old socks with some elastic on them , remember the heavier the gloves you practice with the faster your hands will be irl (and the bigger your front delts will get)


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Get a punch bag take it to the beach fill it with sand and hang, Wrap up and unless your troubles.

I got a bracket from eBay for £15 holds up to 100kg. Still hanging bag weighs around 95kg and hangs from wall, bought bag for £55 eBay again. Over 5years ago.

Muay Thai kick bags are better IMO (long bag) brilliant price of equipment.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a r Friday night mate just go down the kebab shop at 2 am there will be punchbags all over the place


----------

